# Not again. Tembo, I love and will miss you. 11/15/12- 02/12/14



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Tembo came down with the same pnumonia that killed Arrow and Nippy. I took him to the vet, and he seemed just about well again. Then today i cleaned tehir cages. I put the boys in an aquarium I use to hold them just while I clean. I put them back after and noticed Tembo gasping just like Arrow did. I held him and gave him a drink. he was so thirsty from breathing so hard. Then he passed as I held him. 

I can't take this any more. Three in a month. What am I doing wrong? I take them to the vet even for checkups when they seem healthy. I give them a very healthy diet, keep their water bottles filled. They have nice cages. Why am I loosing them?

My sweet Tembo, never forget I love you. I may have so many of you, but each of you is special. Find your sister and mother and give them my love.

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0035_zpsf6b10a00.jpg.html

Tembo on the left. His sister Arrow on the right. Ironically the first two of the litter to go.

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0112_zps5a678ba0.jpg.html

Tembo to the front.

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0176_zpsf445facb.jpg.html

My handsome boy with the hourglass spot, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I wonder if they had the sendai virus.? I say this because it moved through your mischief. I am so sorry you had to go through this so many times. Huggs...


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh how sad, I'm so sorry you had to go through this!!! *Lots of Hugs*


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you  I hope the rest of your mischief stays strong and healthy x


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss! You had a pretty little rat. It IS weird! My guess is as good as yours. Rip Tembo.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! I am so so sorry!


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Rest in peace Tembo<3


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you all.

I wanted to share this story with you. Tembo was named by my mother for a baby elephant in the movie Hatari, an old movie we both love. Two days after he died I was putting shopping baskets back in their place at the store where I work. Inside one was a plastic baby elephant. almost like he reached out to me one last time. I kept it and will put in in the box with his ashes when I get them back.


----------

